# CONDOMS



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

Imagine if all the major retailers started making their own condoms but kept their own tag-lines..... 
> 
> 
> 
>Sainsbury condoms - making life taste better 
> 
>Tesco Condoms - every little helps 
> 
>Nike Condoms - Just do it 
> 
>Peugeot Condoms - The ride of your life 
> 
>Galaxy Condoms - Why have rubber when you can have silk 
> 
>KFC Condoms - Finger Licking good 
> 
>Minstrels Condoms - melt in your mouth, not in your hand 
> 
>Safeway Condoms - Lightening the load 
> 
>Abbey National Condoms - because life is complicated enough 
> 
>Coco Cola Condoms - The real thing 
>
Ever Ready Condoms - keep going and going 
> 
>Macintosh Condoms - It does more, it costs less, it's that simple 
> 
>Pringles Condoms - once you pop, you can't stop 
> 
>Burger King Condoms - Home of the Whopper 
> 
>Goodyear Condoms - "for a longer ride, go wide" 
>FCUK Condoms - no comment required 
> 
>Muller light condoms - so much pleasure, but where's the pain? 
> 
>Flash Condoms - Just sit back, relax and let flash do all the hardwork 
> 
>Halford Condoms - we go the extra mile 
> 
>Royal Mail Condoms - I saw this and thought of you 
> 
>Andrex Condoms - Soft, strong and very very long 
> 
>Renault Condoms - size really does matter! 
>Ronseal condoms - does exactly what it says on the tin 
> 
>Ronseal quick-drying condoms - its dry and waterproof in about 30 minutes 
> 
>Domestos Condoms - gets right under the rim!! 
> 
>Heineken Condoms - reaches parts that other condoms just cannot reach 
> 
>Carlsburg Condoms - probably the best condom in the world 
> 
>Mars Condoms - a condom a day helps you work rest and play 
> 
>AA Condoms - for the 4th emergency service 
> 
>Pepperami Condoms - its a bit of an animal

>Polo Condoms - the condom with the hole!! (VERY poor seller !!)


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL.. :mrgreen:


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

lmao yeah it put a smile on my face too!!! he he :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

Awesome condom ideas! Those sound great. :wink:


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

lol he he :lol:


----------



## graham (Aug 14, 2004)

How about Mothercare condoms: Small is beautiful (but not that small)

On a more serious note does anyone know if a smaller size condom is sold. The full size one is way too big for me at present. Its in danger of falling off.Im too embarrassed to ask in a pharmacy. Not that Ive ever had the chance to put it to its proper use


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The Mates Natural ones are smaller than durex, it seems.


----------



## mind^partizan (Nov 11, 2006)

IKEA condoms - fits!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

"Thank Crunchie its Friday" - Crunchie

(Need I explain what a crunchie is?)

"Come and get your love." ? Alltel, 2005-present

"Done." ? NEXTEL, pre-merger

"Before you make up your mind, open it." ? Irish Independent

"Business Is Beautiful" ? Sprint

"Don't just sit there." "Okay, just sit there." ? ABC, 1998

"Essential for business." - CNN International, 2006-

"How many bars do you have?" AT&T Wireless, 2004

"If it's on, it's in." ? Radio Times, MCBD

(tehe)

"It's Smart to be Square" ? British Satellite Broadcasting, 1990, referring to its "squarial" satellite antennas

"Let your fingers do the walking." ? Yellow Pages, 1964, Geers Gross

"Members make the difference" - PBS

"Raising the bar" ? Cingular Wireless, 2004-present

"Seeing small business differently" ? SBC Communications

"Do you have the bunny inside?" ? Energizer Max, 2000s

"Enjoyment matters" ? BenQ

"Expand Your Playground." - GameTap

"Ideas for life" ? Panasonic

"It's a miracle" ? Xerox, 1975

It's so simple" ? Polaroid, 1977

"Now You're Playing With Power!" ? Nintendo, mid-1980s to mid-1990s

"When it comes to making them last longer, we never stop." - Duracell Batteries, 1970s

"Power without the price" ? Atari, 1985-1990s

"First with the Hits" ? Mercury Records

"It's all inside" ? JCPenney

"Ingredients for Life." - Safeway

"Lightnening the load" - Safeway stores

"This is where it gets good" - Foley's

"We're more than great coats" ? Burlington Coat Factory

"Where there's a helpful smile in every aisle" - Hy-Vee

"You can do it. We can help" ? Home Depot

"You're looking smarter than ever" ? JCPenney
*
Either I have too much time or I am frustrated*


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

lmao


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

spree condoms - it's a kick in the mouth.


----------

